# Porting another PHP PEAR channel



## Michael-O (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi folks,

I am trying to create a port for another PEAR channel. While the process seems to be straigt forward like here, I do not understand why the generated .reg file has to be in files/, but not simply do:


```
pear channel-discover my-channel.example.com
```

and let PEAR do its job and simply add the newly generated files to pkg-plist.

Any enlightments?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2018)

Ports are not allowed to download files on their own.


----------



## Michael-O (Feb 26, 2018)

So this basically means that I have to pre-download the file and place it to files/?! Ultimately, this will not work also.

I have a statement, at least. Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2018)

This might be helpful: Porter's Handbook: 6.16.4. PEAR Modules


----------



## Michael-O (Feb 26, 2018)

I am aware of this, but there is no Handbook snippet on PEAR channels to clarify this. Might be worth opening a bug report.


----------

